# Diamond sharpening Kit



## swirt

Thanks for this review. I have been contemplating them for a while now.


----------



## TJU

I just got the extra extra fine for my B-day but it has not yet been conditioned. could I use some fine grit sand paper?
Tim


----------



## dbray45

I have one of those too but only used it once so far. From what they tell me, should be ready to go out of the box. I spoke with them today, I was told that the XXFine does not produce a mirror finish like my waterstone does and is a true 8000 grit. Using diamonds to create a mirror finsh would require the 15K paste. I did not not want to review that stone until I spoke with them to make sure I was doing right. I was - its just different from what I am used to.

I also asked if I could use shaving cream instead of water with the finer stones - don't laugh, I have an old razer hone that my barber gave me on the day he hung up his strop (he gave me that also). He said that I could use water but for a straight razer, to make it really sharp, use shaving cream on the stone - he was right.

I did notice a big difference in how the stones cut when I added dishwasher soap to the water.


----------



## 280305

I just received a DMT DuoSharp (Fine/ExtraFine) from Sharpening Supplies today. I was impressed with the quality of the packaging and the speed of the free shipping. Their price was about 10% less than the next lowest price. I will surely be buying more from Sharpening Supplies.


----------



## hokieman

I got a Diasharp course to flatten my water stones. When I used it to flatten my 8000 it clogged up and became smooth as glass. water washing would not unclog it. One craftsman in Texas suggested using Comet to clean it. It restored it somewhat but if you are thinking of using Diasharp for water stone flattening, I would suggest using the DuoSharp. I think the "mesh" structure would not clog up as quickly.

Also, the DiaSharp was awesome for restoring primary bevels and flattening the back of plane irons and chisels until it clogged up. Now it doesn't cut nearly as well. I might have ruined it.


----------



## dbray45

I used the stone dry and used a towel whin it started to clog. The powder came right off.


----------

